# Jersey Central Power & Light 300 amp meter pans



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

This existing service meter is 20-years old. 2 new 150 amp MB panels will complete the service next week. Pics coming soon.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Might be missing a 5th. jaw.. that was an issue around here at one time..


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Might be missing a 5th. jaw.. that was an issue around here at one time..


That's always the issue with Public Service Electric & Gas (PSEG). 

This is a different poco.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

non bypass. Doesn't look like it has a fifth jaw also, which they want for the smart meters.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I've heard about this bypass before. What the hell is that anyway?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Is it just me that thinks that can looks like a corroded, oxidized POS?

The bus and lugs just look really nasty and oxidized to me.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Is it just me that thinks that can looks like a corroded, oxidized POS?
> 
> The bus and lugs just look really nasty and oxidized to me.


But that wasn't the question. :no:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> I've heard about this bypass before. What the hell is that anyway?


bypass lever to bypass meter. they still let you Jersey guys use ordinary meterpans on smaller commercial services? It must be a PITA when poco swaps or upgrades meters when computers are present.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> But that wasn't the question. :no:


That doesn't change the fact it's a oxidized POS. :no::laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

$225 Milbank 320 amp bypass pan. your customer will thank you in the future.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> $225 Milbank 320 amp bypass pan. your customer will thank you in the future.


He'll thank me but will he pay me too? :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> bypass lever to bypass meter. they still let you Jersey guys use ordinary meterpans on smaller commercial services? It must be a PITA when poco swaps or upgrades meters when computers are present.




I don't really do commercial services. In fact, I've never even seen a real live current transformer much less ever installed one. PSEG requires the fifth jaw but not JCPL as far as I know.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> I don't really do commercial services. In fact, I've never even seen a real live current transformer much less ever installed one. PSEG requires the fifth jaw but not JCPL as far as I know.





> Sockets must be 5th terminal adaptable
> (preferably @ 9 o’clock position)





> Must have lever-operated jaw release and
> by-pass rated for 100% continuous duty.


From JCP&L website.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

crazyboy said:


> From JCP&L website.


Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I've heard about this bypass before. What the hell is that anyway?


We have to use by-pass meter pans for residential and commercial services.

The by-pass handle keeps the service energized if POCO wants to swap out the meter for a new and improved model.

I think they got sued when they pulled a meter when the HO was not home and he lost all kinds of DATA when his computer crashed.

You have to even use the lever when installing the meter.. it loosens up the jaws


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

The bypass, which are being require more and more are also for the safety of the meter people.

Meters are not load break devices and can flash over when being pulled hot with load.

In general 5th jaws are only required when the meter is single phase supplied from a three phase system.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

By the way, meter flash-over is not that rare with 200 amp or less 3 phase 480 volt services. The close spacing of the jaws combined with the high difference of potential can cause a small arc can ionize the air and cause a entire flash over.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> By the way, meter flash-over is not that rare with 200 amp or less 3 phase 480 volt services. The close spacing of the jaws combined with the high difference of potential can cause a small arc can ionize the air and cause a entire flash over.


 for that reason.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> By the way, meter flash-over is not that rare with 200 amp or less 3 phase 480 volt services. The close spacing of the jaws combined with the high difference of potential can cause a small arc can ionize the air and cause a entire flash over.


Poco out here requires the disconnect be installed line side of the meter for that reason on 277/480v installations. Back in the 90's Poco had customers replace the Anchor brand 3 ph bypass meters for all voltages for that reason.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The meter pan we use is rated for 200 amp. single phase and is what we use on 100 and 150 amp. services also.

Supply houses love that idea and they go for about $90.00


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> The meter pan we use is rated for 200 amp. single phase and is what we use on 100 and 150 amp. services also.
> 
> Supply houses love that idea and they go for about $90.00


You pay for meter pans???


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> The meter pan we use is rated for 200 amp. single phase and is what we use on 100 and 150 amp. services also.
> 
> Supply houses love that idea and they go for about $90.00


 

Ours are free


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll find out tomorrow if I can get a free one from JCPL. 

Thanks for all the info, you guys are the best.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I'll find out tomorrow if I can get a free one from JCPL.
> 
> Thanks for all the info, you guys are the best.


nope...only PSE&G...just ask Cooper for a JCP&L 320A 1PH meter pan....


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

First a lineman came out on Monday to survey, then a meter person the following day to do the work. They were helpful and knowledgeable and got the job done. Meter man used an adaptor to connect to the bolt-on and now it's a regular "normal" single phase 120/ 240 volt meter. Interesting side note is that he told stories of several homes 'in the hood' with 600 amp 120/208 volt services. Seems I'm in the neighborhood where 3-phase residential is common space.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> First a lineman came out on Monday to survey, then a meter person the following day to do the work. They were helpful and knowledgeable and got the job done. Meter man used an adaptor to connect to the bolt-on and now it's a regular "normal" single phase 120/ 240 volt meter. Interesting side note is that he told stories of several homes 'in the hood' with 600 amp 120/208 volt services. Seems I'm in the neighborhood where 3-phase residential is common space.



Is that high end


----------

